

Hash Table Collision Attacks Can Trigger DDoS on a Massive Scale - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/hash-table-collision-attacks-could-trigger-ddos-massive-scale

======
billybob
Here's a more in-depth description of the problem.

<http://www.nruns.com/_downloads/advisory28122011.pdf>

